# USE flags impostate dai programmi

## Matte88

Mi chiedevo se fosse possibile far in modo che ogni volta che installo un programma (il quale necessita di USE flags non ancora impostate da me), quest'ultimo si imposti in automatico le USE flags necessarie all'installazione e al suo funzionamento. Esiste qualche comando/procedura per far ciò?

Ok, lo so che questa filosofia di pensiero può essere contraria alla filosofia Gentoo, ma rilfettendoci, se devo installare un programma significa che lo userò, perciò avrò per forza bisogno delle USE flags necessarie; allora, tornando alla mia idea, perchè non fare sì che il programma in questione si imposti le USE flags a lui necessarie

Ciao!!!

----------

## cloc3

se si impostassero da sole, non sarebbero USEflags.

le use flags definiscono quei parametri che gli sviluppatori dell'ebuild ritengono facoltative.

per tutte le opzioni indispensabili, l'ebuild forza automaticamente la scelta.

in qualche caso, accade che una data USEflag ne implichi una seconda (magari nuova, per quel programma).

in questi casi, gli sviluppatori preferiscono avvisare l'utente di questa necessità, piuttosto che forzare l'aggiunta della use in modo silente.

si tratta però di una soluzione voluta, che potrebbe essere implementata diversamente facendo uso degli strumenti logici intrinseci di portage.

se ti capitasse di trovare un esempio in cui questo principio è utilizzato impropriamente, lo puoi segnalare su bugzilla per vedere cosa ti dicono.

----------

## Matte88

Che fosse voluta la cosa, ok, è comprensibile dato che si parla di Gentoo.  :Smile: 

Per il resto grazie mille della spiegazione, pian piano spero d'imparare sempre più da voi e da Gentoo.

Ciao!

----------

## ago

quoto prefettamente cloc3 e aggiungo...nel caso ti fosse sfuggito..che se ti è capitato di installare un pacchetto da sorgente puoi notare che puoi configurare le opzioni di compilazione, se non erro con un

```
 ./configure -h
```

 che è il lavoro che fanno le use flag

il ciò ti permette di addare/rimuovere le opzioni che preferisci....cosa che non accade installando un precompilato che ha tutte le opzioni attive  :Smile: 

----------

## Apetrini

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> ....cosa che non accade installando un precompilato che ha tutte le opzioni attive 

 

Non è assolutamente vero, dipende dalla scelta che fanno i devel. Molte distro binarie hanno piu binari dello stesso software con varie combinazioni di opzioni supportate. Si fanno scelte, anche perché alcune opzioni sono mutuamente esclusive con altre, perciò dire che il precompilato ha tutte le opzioni attive non è corretto. Sarebbe più corretto dire che si ha una maggiore scelta personale e non si dipende dalle scelte dei devel.

@Matte88: Tornando in po' piu IN topic, volevo precisare che la funzionalità richiesta ERA presente nel portage, si chiamava auto-use, ma è stata rimossa a causa di alcuni problemi.

Date un occhio qui: http://www.gentoo.org/news/it/gwn/20060116-newsletter.xml

----------

## ago

si hai perfettamente ragione ma la maggior parte delle volte vengono abilitati piu supporti possibili..

----------

## Peach

 *Matte88 wrote:*   

> Mi chiedevo se fosse possibile far in modo che ogni volta che installo un programma (il quale necessita di USE flags non ancora impostate da me), quest'ultimo si imposti in automatico le USE flags necessarie all'installazione e al suo funzionamento. Esiste qualche comando/procedura per far ciò?
> 
> Ok, lo so che questa filosofia di pensiero può essere contraria alla filosofia Gentoo, ma rilfettendoci, se devo installare un programma significa che lo userò, perciò avrò per forza bisogno delle USE flags necessarie; allora, tornando alla mia idea, perchè non fare sì che il programma in questione si imposti le USE flags a lui necessarie
> 
> Ciao!!!

 

ciao e benvenuto

mi pare che le risposte ricevute rispondano più o meno alla tua domanda

ma volevo aggiungere il mio soldino ai pensieri

normalmente la parte più "noiosa" è proprio l'inizio dove ci sono centinaia di use flag da settare o disattivare.

Una volta effettuato il grosso dell'installazione (che per un utente desktop è l'installazione dell'interfaccia grafica e le applicazioni di uso quotidiano), normalmente nel corso di vita le nuove flag introdotte sono poche, al massimo ci possono essere delle modifiche di cui con le ultime versioni di portage l'utente viene avvisato in maniera IMHO chiara.

apparte questo se posso consigliarti, esegui sempre emerge con l'opzione '-v' attiva così da vedere sempre quali sono le use disponibili per ogni pacchetto: tienti così a portata di mano quse (in portage-utils) per vederne la descrizione e euse (in gentoolkit) per settarle globalmente (per quanto invece riguarda l'abilitazione locale, fortemente consigliata in certi casi, vedi il Capitolo 3 dell'Handbook

ciao!

----------

## ago

 *Peach wrote:*   

> se posso consigliarti, esegui sempre emerge con l'opzione '-v' attiva così da vedere sempre quali sono le use disponibili per ogni pacchetto

 

potrebbe aiutare un qualcosa del tipo:

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose"     ?       :Very Happy: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> @Matte88: Tornando in po' piu IN topic, volevo precisare che la funzionalità richiesta ERA presente nel portage, si chiamava auto-use, ma è stata rimossa a causa di alcuni problemi.
> 
> Date un occhio qui: http://www.gentoo.org/news/it/gwn/20060116-newsletter.xml

 

vero, peccato che ora è una funzione nativa di portage 2.1.x e non si chiama più auto-use perchè non ha va ad abilitate globalmente le USE di sistema, ma ogni singolo ebuild specifica quali sono quelle use che vanno abilitate di default nel caso l'utente non abbia configurato correttamente il make.conf o utilizzi un profilo generico di Gentoo. Tutto il resto viene gestito in automatico da EAPI.

----------

